# Worldmark Tropicana vs. Boulevard Las Vegas



## beattytb6 (Nov 3, 2021)

I'm booking a stay in Vegas, and trying to decide between the Tropicana vs. Boulevard.  I've never been to either.  We have a car, so distance from the strip isn't an issue.

If any of you have stayed in both, did you prefer one over the other?  If so, why?

(I searched the prior threads, but didn't see any results on this topic.)

Thanks, in advance!

John


----------



## easyrider (Nov 3, 2021)

The WM BLVD is better because of the pools, lazy river and hot tubs. I like this resort with a group when it's warm out. The Tropicana is nicer but not near as large a resort and it is quieter. I like this resort for bonus time trips for Vegas shows and activities. I like the WM BLVD better.

Bill


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 4, 2021)

We also like Blvd better.


----------



## sparty (Nov 5, 2021)

I like Tropicana for the previously stated reasons, it's quiet and it's smaller..  Blvd just seemed busy and the times I stayed at WM Tropicana  I wanted to stay someplace where it wasn't crowded like the feeling you get on the strip.  When I want to stay on the strip I stay at a casino or the Marriott Grand Chateau.  I like going down Tropicana Blvd and parking in NY NY, really easy in and out from the WM Tropicana.  I also like walking around Frias park across the street from WM Tropicana.  WRT to WM Blvd, airplanes taking off from McCarran to the south and then turning left tend to go low and close to blvd.  Blvd is great though, no major concerns staying there, I just slightly prefer the other locations.

BTW-I like Spencer St too, thought Spencer St was great because it was off the strip, only concern was the emergency hospital was fairly close and lots of sirens.


----------



## beattytb6 (Nov 6, 2021)

Thanks to everyone who replied.  I'll let you know what I think after our stay.


----------



## KimmieM (Nov 9, 2021)

beattytb6 said:


> Thanks to everyone who replied.  I'll let you know what I think after our stay.


Boulevard closer to South Point casino. South Point very reasonably priced restaurants with a theater and bowling. If you like rodeo South Point is a great place. The strip is a tourist trap and very expensive to dine.


----------

